# J.W. Green Limited Luton Torpedo Bottle - Any Help Appreciated!!



## cefolsom (Jul 10, 2018)

I came across this bottle in a storage locker buy.  Can't seem to find any references to this particular bottle.
Any info will be much appreciated


----------



## Old Wiltshire (Jul 10, 2018)

-
Hi cefolsom,

Your soda water bottle is from the UK and was used by J.W. Green's Brewery at Luton in Bedfordshire.
It will date to the very late 1800's to the early 1900's and is not an uncommon bottle in the UK.
A Google search for J W Green will bring up a lot of images, I have put a link below the photograph

-



-

https://www.google.co.uk/search?dcr...0.0....0...1c..64.img..0.0.0....0.zxC2U0wxJqQ

​


----------

